# Gaggia Classic Arrived Today. Drip on right hand side of the brewing head.



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My Gaggia Classic arrive today at long last.

I followed the instructions for set up and priming which was a shame as I've just read Mikes blog which is much clearer (particularly the bit about priming!) .

As I opted for the Amazon "Packaging is damaged. Item is in excellent condition" option, I was just wanting to check the machine out. The couple of concerns I have are as follows:-

I've only put a few test shot through this evening but there's a slight drip from the right hand side of the brewing head after a shots been pulled. The drip started after I'd pulled the first shot and continued till I switched the machine off.

Is this a usual thing that the Gaggia Classic does or is it a dud?

Also I'm currently using the pressurised basket that comes as standard (non-pressurised on order) so I haven't tampered, but it still seems really slow. It took about 45-50 sec to produce 2oz. Is this normal?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

PS would there be any great impact on the machine by following the manufacturers instructions rather than Mikes regarding priming.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya, glad your machine has arrived









What coffee are you using? (pre-ground, beans etc.)

The coarseness of the grind will have a huge impact on shot time.

In terms of the leak, make sure the portafilter is really securely locked in (if its still leaking, it might need a new gasket).

Does the water leak around the edge of the portafilter?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm using Lavazza Rossa pre ground for the moment. I do already have a Krups burr grinder but am waiting for new basket to arrive before grinding beans, I thought the Lavazza pre ground might be a good constant for the first few tests.

The leak is coming from the actual brew head its self, i.e. not when the portafilter is on the machine. (hope that makes sense) I've taken a photo of it if i can work out how to up load it onto here


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 1990
Done it.This is where the leak is coming from. Any suggestions? It's meant to be a brand new machine (all be it box damaged from Amazon)


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Well it's clearly not right. There may be a fairly simple solution but it will involve your own time and, possibly, cost. I recently had a problem with my 2 months old Classic (continual dripping from steam wand) and changed the steam valve myself at a cost of over £30.00, but two or three days after the change the drip started again so I sent it back to Amazon. The exchange itself was a piece of cake - Amazon despatched the replacement more or less straight away and Yodel collected my old machine - and all in all I was only without the machine for 2 days (less than 48hrs in fact). If I had my time again I wouldn't waste my time attempting the replacement of the steam valve I'd just send it straight back to Amazon.

Steve.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Steve

Have just spoken to Amazon, as it was a Amazon warehouse deals I had to take a refund then place an order for another one (as it worked out it was £5 cheaper than the last one). Fingers crossed


----------



## gazza666 (Feb 4, 2013)

just looked on amazon for the classic and it says

Gaggia Classic RI8161 Coffee Machine with Professional Filter Holder

I thought the professional filte holder was the non pressurised one

looked at instructions says you get the non pressurised as standard


----------

